# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Qyteti ku banoni momentalisht!

## alketi83

Njatjeta te gjitheve, ne kete teme mund te vendosni foto nga qyteti/fshati ku banoni per momentin. Fotot mund te jene te cdo lloj natyre. Qyteti qe un banoj prej disa vitesh eshte St. Louis ose Saint Louis i Missourit me nje popullsi reth 3 milione banore i 18 ne Amerik . Karakteristikat qe e vecojne kete qytet jane disa, e para eshte Harku i cili u ndertua ne 1963-1965 dhe eshte po aq i gjat sa i gjere 630 feet ose 192 metra dhe i cili vizitohet nga reth 4 milion vizitore ne vit. Gjithashtu jane zhvilluar lojrat e para olimpike ne Amerik para 106 vitesh ne 1904, pershkruhet nga lumi Mississipi dhe shum te tjera. Per me shume detaje vizitoni Wikipidia. . .

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83

[QUOTE=alem_de;2852409]




alem de, fotoja qenka shum e ngjashme me kete timen pak me posht qe eshte mare ne muzeun e arteve edhe qe eshte vete dora Saint Louis. Ghithashtu alem de dhe e panjohura do te ishte shum e rendesishme te vinit edhe emrin e qytetit per neve qu nuk mund ti percaktojm dot se per cilin qytet behet fjale, flm. Do me falni per foton e pare, por tullacllekun e xhaxhit nuk mund ta shmangja dot ishte e pa shmangshme lol.

----------


## alketi83



----------


## sam1r

Ju lutem respektoni rregullat e forumit dhe ndaloni se postuari fotografi nga interneti.. gjithashtu kur postoni foto te ndonje qyteti patjeter duhet te shkruani emrin e tij sepse jo te gjithe ketu e njohim gjeografin dhe boten.. 

_______________________________________

Qyteti ne foton poshte eshte Offenburg, pjese e republikes Baden-Wurttemberg ne Gjermani. Ketu jam me vizite, dmth me qendrim te perkoh'shem.. shpresoj te jete brenda temes edhe kjo  :perqeshje: .

----------


## Annika

ketu dhe 21vjet jetoj ne athine......

----------


## alketi83

Foto te bera siper harkut, ne foton #1 eshte pamja e mbrapshme ku mund te shihet lumi Mississipi dhe shteti i Illinoisit, fotoja #2 shihet pjesa me e madhe e qendres se St. Louis dhe e treta eshte gjykata e vjeter qe u ndertua gjat viteve 1839 - 1862 e cila per momentin funksionon si shtepi muze per turistat . . .

----------


## alketi83

Busch Stadium St. Louis ose sic i thone ndryshe Cardinals Sadium, perdoret per baseball me bar origjinal dhe u ndertua ne 2006 me nje vlere reth $365 milion dhe me nje kapacitet reth 47,000 tifoza. Stadiumi mbushet pothuajse plot sa her qe lozet ne te, duke menduar qe luajn reth 15 ndeshje ne muaj brenda dhe po aq jashte per 7 muaj rjesht. Bileat me te lira kushtojne reth $15 dhe shkojne deri ne $160 ne nje ndeshje normale.

----------


## alketi83

Foton e pare e kam mare nga siper harkut.

----------


## alketi83

Duke pritur per te hyr brenda per te pare ndeshjen. . .

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Alketi 83,

Shume qytet i bukur qenka Saint Louis.  Si eshte te jetojsh atje mendoj nga te gjitha segmentet jetesore duke u nisur nga qiraja, ushqimet e keshtu me rradhe !

Qytet i bukur qenka !!!!

----------


## alketi83

> Alketi 83,
> 
> Shume qytet i bukur qenka Saint Louis.  Si eshte te jetojsh atje mendoj nga te gjitha segmentet jetesore duke u nisur nga qiraja, ushqimet e keshtu me rradhe !
> 
> Qytet i bukur qenka !!!!




ARIANI TB si qytet eshte shum i bukur dhe i qete ne krahesim me qytetet e medhaja si Cikagua, Bostoni, New Yorku etj. Kostoja e jeteses eshte mese normale, qerat variojn nga $500 ne apartament deri ne $800-$1000 per shtepi private. Ketu jetojn reth 2000 Shqiptare dhe ka shum te ardhur nga Kalifornia, Florida, Mishigani etj, dhe jane te kenaqur per momentin. Me pak fjal ne se do ta vesh perpara ne jete sa me shpejte eshte nje qytet i pershtatshem. Nje shembull te vogel, ne nje familje 4 veta nese punon vetem  nje pjestar i familjes mund te perballohet qeraja, ushqimi, dhe faturat. Nese te gjith punojn atehere mund te blesh nje shtepi per 2-3 vjet. . . 
Ah dhe nje gje tjeter ketu po nuk pate makin je i mbaruar fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> ARIANI TB si qytet eshte shum i bukur dhe i qete ne krahesim me qytetet e medhaja si Cikagua, Bostoni, New Yorku etj. Kostoja e jeteses eshte mese normale, qerat variojn nga $500 ne apartament deri ne $800-$1000 per shtepi private. Ketu jetojn reth 2000 Shqiptare dhe ka shum te ardhur nga Kalifornia, Florida, Mishigani etj, dhe jane te kenaqur per momentin. Me pak fjal ne se do ta vesh perpara ne jete sa me shpejte eshte nje qytet i pershtatshem. Nje shembull te vogel, ne nje familje 4 veta nese punon vetem  nje pjestar i familjes mund te perballohet qeraja, ushqimi, dhe faturat. Nese te gjith punojn atehere mund te blesh nje shtepi per 2-3 vjet. . . 
> Ah dhe nje gje tjeter ketu po nuk pate makin je i mbaruar fare



Faleminderit shume per keto informata, me te vertete ja vlen te jetosh ne nje qytet te tille sikurse eshte Sain Louis.

Edhe njehere te falendertojsh shume per keto info !!!

----------


## alketi83

> Faleminderit shume per keto informata, me te vertete ja vlen te jetosh ne nje qytet te tille sikurse eshte Sain Louis.
> 
> Edhe njehere te falendertojsh shume per keto info !!!



Ska problem shoku, dhe faleminderit per komentin pozitiv reth fotove  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alketi83

St. Louis Motorsports, nje dealer qe shiten makina luksoze. Ky dyqan ka blere te drejten e shitjes se Ferrarit, Bentlit, Rolls-Royce, Maserati, Lamborghini, Lotus dhe BUGATTI te reja kuptohet. Cmimet variojn nga $250,000 deri ne $2,000,000. Ndersa te perdorura mund te gjesh cdo lloj makine si pershembull nje Lambnorghini Gallardo i 2006 me 9200 milje shitet $125,000 sot. Kur te jeni gati per te blere mos hezitoni te me thoni lol. . .

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83

Ndertuar ne 1989 me 42 kate dhe 180 metra e gjat e ben kete gradacelen me te gjate ne St. Louis

----------

